
Show HN: Starting Senior Consulting Marketplace - dguiley
http://devcaptains.com/
======
jetti
Interesting. I will probably sign up soon as I'm looking to get into more
contract/freelance work and it seems like a better place to get gigs rather
than Upwork. A few questions: How many companies are there currently using
this? What is the screening process by the panel like?

Just a tip, I would change the background image behind the "Hire a Dev
Captain" signup. The white text gets lost on the background of that image.

------
dguiley
Hi,

This is lean page to test a senior consulting marketplace for tech leadership
and development. The concept is a response to consulting and engaging in
freelance marketplaces for the last 3 years.

Looking for feedback.

Thanks!

